# Dec. 5th Jackson Lake Pot Tourny



## fishdoc (Nov 16, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dont forget to come see us on the 5th out of Berrys on Jackson. Safe Light till 3pm. Just $40 gets you in the show.If your going to try to fish the Classic you have to fish 7-14 events. Dont forget to pre register to earn points .Take a look at the site below. Mike 478/363/0871
THE SITE IS UPDATED




http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## jferrell3054 (Nov 17, 2009)

*JLPT Dec 5*

Done


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why you gotta schedule it on the day of the ACC Championship? Not Cool!


----------



## Basshunter21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice! on the quick website update never made a difference to me but now no one can complain....u plan on doin a tobeskofee(if i spelled that right) one anytime?


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 18, 2009)

We can do one this Sunday If we can get at least 5 boats. Im in.Let me know on here. Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 18, 2009)

If Tobo wasnt such a Far drive from me I would be in... Lets get one going at lanier or something sometime.


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 18, 2009)

Just let me know, you guys post it. Ill bring the scales and run it 100% payback. I dont mind where.Post It.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Nov 21, 2009)

so long as my 98' F-150 can make it there I'm in


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 23, 2009)

If youve preregisterd ,Mark gets it in his email and will add your name in the order he recieves it. No worries, no reschedule.


----------



## fishdoc (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats  up with the change of your avatar Mark?!!!!!!  Dont forget to preregister to get points !!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 30, 2009)

Them Bowl Bound Bulldogs skint' up them honeybees........thats whats up Doc.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 1, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Whats  up with the change of your avatar Mark?!!!!!!  Dont forget to preregister to get points !!



Lost The Avatar Bet....Gotta Use it For 1 Month! Gotta Stick to my part of the Bet.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 1, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Them Bowl Bound Bulldogs skint' up them honeybees........thats whats up Doc.



Bowl Bound  Dawgs? They are Playing in some Junk Bowl No one Cares about... Probably Playing Some Weak Team From WAC Conferance. Bottom 10 Teams Dont get good Bowls!! Unlike Them, Tech Is one Game Away From A BCS Game... Bigger and Better Things Are ahead of them. I Will Never Be a Dawg Fan, Id Rather Cheer on William and Marry!! LOL

GO GEORGIA TECH!!.


Now Back on Topic!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was out of Town For the Last Week. I have Registered everyone That was in my inbox in Order They were recieved.


----------



## fishdoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Dont forget weve got ABA going out of Berrys Sat As well. Ill be at the gas pumps for sign in. We will use our scales to stay out of there way so we dont have to change our weigh in time if thats Ok with the majority.478/363/0871


----------



## jferrell3054 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Correction*

Per bobby Berry the Berry Tournament is still on for Saturday.  

Hope to see all there.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2009)

I talk to Robby Berry, We Can Weigh in at 2:00 PM If that is ok so we will be out of the way of ABA. The weather Looks Like it is gonna be Rough on Saturday, So I think 2:00PM maybe better.


----------



## fishdoc (Dec 3, 2009)

We are going to weigh in at 2pm  to stay off of ABA. Robbys tourny is also going on in conjunction with us. Hope to see you there, Ill be at the gas pumps. Mike


----------



## fburris (Dec 3, 2009)

What time are you guys getting there Saturday AM? It is going to be cold, so I do not want to be early! LOL!


----------



## fburris (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh ny! You guys see the nice day planned for Saturday?


----------



## fishdoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Safe light till 2. Its going to be sunny and 70............. somewhere!!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shorts and a Tee Shirt weather!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 3, 2009)

u might want to get there early, i think theres 2 other tournys leave'n berrys that mornin. Robby's trail, and a club tourny.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 3, 2009)

sorry didnt see the other post


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 6, 2009)

What a tough Day, Weather Sucked!


----------



## fishdoc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank You to those who braved the weather and joined us
Results 
1St Place Scott Mull/Steve Garrett 7.00lb 5-5  
2nd Marty Mote 4.69lb and Bf 3.62lb  2-2
3rd Frank Burris/Brandy Austin 4.33lb 2-2
4th Jeff Ferrell 3.74lb 2-2
5th Randy Bush 3.56lb  1-1
6th Mark Hetkowski/Michael Dike jr 1.94lb 1-1
7th Jake Mitchell/Larry Poole  0
7th Jack Ferrell/Lisa Ferrell 0
7th Michael Vosler 0
7th Bryant Rowland/Will Wilson 0
7th Brian Lee/Wesley Gunnels 0
7th Randy Hughes 0  NR
7Th Harvey Reagan/Cecil Dillard 0 NR
Thank You for the continued support and see you at the next event. This just tightend up the points for the top guys. Stay Tuned.Mark and I were taught a lesson on Sat. DONT THROW YOUR FISH BACK IF YOU ONLY HAVE 1. Only 2 boats weighed in for the Berrys Tourny our 1.94lb got second place.That was one of the Hardest fishing days Ive seen.Congrats To Mr. Mull and Garrett on 5 fish......


----------

